# Yay I got My NILE MONITOR!!



## Neo (Jun 11, 2003)

I got to say, Nile Monitors rock. My little 1 foot puddin' pie will soon be a 5-7 foot monster!! I'm so thrilled. They are so awesome. They don't lay down when they get punked, they puff up, scratch, bite, whip their tails, hiss, and do a perfect threat posture that is so awesome. I wish I got a DIGI cam. I got it for a day now and I've already been bitten 3 times, one just a few minutes from now. Didn't hurt too much cause its still a youngin'. I got a 100 gallon tank for it too. I'm still a newbie when it comes to monitors, everyone says their for expert. Hope I'll do okay. I just had to get one, the last one I had escape with a fish in its mouth when I went to the bathroom, the d**k head....

I'm not touching that thing anymore for awhile. Nile Monitors rule all!!

Anyone got any experience with Nile Monitors? I need some more personal knowledge about the if you guys can share it.


----------



## Phillip (Jun 11, 2003)

*newbie to monitors...*

If you are a newbie to varanids ( monitors ) then a nile is pretty far from what you need to start with. They reach a very large size and unless you know how to handle them safely a large nile can damage you pretty badly. Sadly the pet trade has made them a cheap and easily obtained species but just like Burmese they are not the best choice for the vast majority that wind up with them. If you are serious about keeping it I would highly suggest you hit the web and learn all you can about them as going into keeping a nile blindly is begging for trouble.

Also concerning your post about getting a package in   what in the world are you calling Arnolds?

Phil


----------



## Marc_C (Jun 11, 2003)

I think that you are making up stories.

If you got bit by a Nile monitor 3 times in 1 day, get rid of it. If you can't handle it now, you cant handle it when its older.


----------



## Wade (Jun 11, 2003)

A little defensive nip is nothing, but wait till it clamps on and refuses to let go. I had that happen with a three foo water monitor and it took me 20 minutes to get it off.

Wade


----------



## Neo (Jun 11, 2003)

No one would make up stories about getting bit. I got bit twice when I dropped it accidently and cornered it after 5 minutes of chasing it around the house, under the furniture and behind the giant book shelf.... Well I went slowly, so it won't get started. I put my hand on its back and he just curl up around my hand and turned up and bit me. I shook him off furiously(sorry just a reaction), and I planned to shoo him onto a piece of paper. He ended up jumping over the big piece of paper, I grabbed him and he bit me again. He was near the stove, if he got under there...going to be a lot of trouble getting him out. Third time when I was fixing some rocks inside his cage. 

I read about things before I get them, every single site I went to said that they are aggressive and potentially dangerous and not for beginners. I'm not a newb with niles, only nile monitors, only owned one before this one.

Sorry I mean anoles, I called them arnolds in the first place now its a habbit for me to call them that, sorry. 

Well it bites because its new and still scared, hopefully I'll be able to tame it some bit. Same reason why people keep T's they know can bite or have already bitten. :}


----------



## AllenG (Jun 11, 2003)

yes put the handling time in now or u will be sorry later on in life when he can shred u....

(as i posted in your other) my friend had a 4 footer that would saunder around his room like no big think....u could pick his heavy butt up but he would hold onto and them damn claws hurt...but he was very docile...my friend raised him from a little guy and always held him and respected him...and 4 years later had a very docile nile monitor...



Neo, if you live in oakland have you ever been to the vivarium...they had "if i remember" a crocodile monitor, or was it alligator monitor...they are supposed to be the biggest monitor 'I THINK' and this one was in the back in this big enclosure and was 13-14 foot he was HUGE( i think thats what they wrote on his cage)....i would never let him out hahahaha...i like monitors but they are too big and i don't do reptiles anymore.

edit: oops meant to say LONGEST monitor not biggest, for sheer mass the komodo would win...but length is croc.monitor... just so everyone has the right info


----------



## AllenG (Jun 11, 2003)

this was what i always wanted instead of a monitor...

http://www.bluetegu.com/blue.html


----------



## Neo (Jun 11, 2003)

I remember they use to have one, not sure because its been forever since I went there. Last time I went, they got a croc pool with crocs and alligator snapping turtles(largest fresh water turtle). I also saw a gila monster, very nice.


----------



## Craig (Jun 11, 2003)

monitor bites are noting to mess around with i almost lost 2 fingers on my left hand from an asian water monitor bite. it was a rescue i had a couple years ago. if you get a large monitor make sure you handle that thing every day. so when you sell it when it gets too big someone else won't have to deal with an aggressive monitor. we have a very docile asian water monitor, but my girl friend has worked hard to get it docile. these big monitor eventually have to be housed outside or in a room sized enclosure. 



> the last one I had escape with a fish in its mouth when I went to the bathroom, the d**k head....


never feed fish unless the fish are cooked. too high of a risk for parasitic infection. if it lives (niles have a horriable success rate in captivity that is why they are so cheap) i say take it back and get a pair of bd's or a small snake or something feasible. sorry i don't want to sound like a jerk, but i don't want you to make a mistake you will regret.


----------



## Phillip (Jun 11, 2003)

*just cant help folks sometimes...*

I read about things before I get them, every single site I went to said that they are aggressive and potentially dangerous and not for beginners. I'm not a newb with niles, only nile monitors, only owned one before this one

Actually someone who has only had one nile monitor is indeed a newbie to niles. The fact is that when grown they can inflict quite a bit of damage on you if you don't know what you're doing and sometimes even if you do. No amount of trying to convince yourself or others that you are prepared for this will help when a full sized one latches on and decides to shred some meat.

And on the not making things up topic.....  You have to realize that some of your recent statements have been really iffy which in turn causes folks to wonder about their validity. Shaking the monitor off after being bitten for instance is not something that happens usually unless the animal decides to let go on it's own. They grab and hold on quite efficiently. Now I am not saying that you didn't get bitten merely pointing out that this instance along with much of the things you have posted lately don't exactly point towards bulletproof credibility.

Phil


----------



## Lycanthrope (Jun 11, 2003)

neo, i hate you.


----------



## krystal (Jun 15, 2003)

phil: i was just about to say the exact same thing!  only you used nicer words.  thanks.


----------



## atavuss (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Neo _
> *I remember they use to have one, not sure because its been forever since I went there. Last time I went, they got a croc pool with crocs and alligator snapping turtles(largest fresh water turtle). I also saw a gila monster, very nice. *


are you thinking of Steinhart Aquarium in San Francisco?  I have been going to the vivarium for years and I don't ever recall seeing a croc pool with crocs and snapping turtles or gila monsters for that matter.  the Steinhart Aquarium however does have a very large pool with crocs or alligators and some huge snapping turtles......
Ed


----------



## atavuss (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Neo _
> *
> Well it bites because its new and still scared, hopefully I'll be able to tame it some bit. Same reason why people keep T's they know can bite or have already bitten. :} *


huh?!  I have been keeping t's off and on since the early 80's and reptiles for 30 years and I have NEVER been bitten or stung yet.  
keeping t's because they can bite is well............out there dude!
Ed


----------



## Valael (Jun 17, 2003)

This all sounds pretty trollish to me.  That or you seriously need to consider selling it off and getting something else or nothing at all.



Get a Savannah if you insist on having one.


----------



## Buspirone (Jun 17, 2003)

I have to agree that quite a few of neo's posts have been trollish and immature.

I always wanted a savannah monitor. Maybe someday when I have adequate space available.


----------

